# Surface Pro and LR5



## Augi (Nov 6, 2013)

*Surface Pro and LR5 Help please*

Hi folks, 
I have a quick question that I am hoping someone can help out with. 
I have LR5 on my surface pro and all is going great except that I can't seem to right click :crazy:. 
Using the right click feature on the pen does nothing and holding the pen to the screen and waiting for the right click to activate also doesn't work. Is anyone else having this problem and/or does anyone have a work-around for this?
Many thanks, 
Augustine


----------



## johngalt (Nov 6, 2013)

Augi,

When you say "using the right click feature on the pen" do you mean holding/pressing the
pen on the button?


----------



## Augi (Nov 6, 2013)

johngalt said:


> Augi,
> 
> When you say "using the right click feature on the pen" do you mean holding/pressing the
> pen on the button?



Yes, sorry no that clear in the OP. Holding the button has no effect at all.


----------



## rtrski (Nov 7, 2013)

Do you get the circle indicator when clicking the side button with the stylus near the screen, but not touching yet? If not, does right click work just on the desktop or in other programs?

I'm on a Surface Pro with Win 8.1, but still using Lr4.4, and right click in the main view (develop mode, single image) works for me. Rightclick on the filmstrip does nothing.


----------



## Augi (Nov 7, 2013)

rtrski said:


> Do you get the circle indicator when clicking the side button with the stylus near the screen, but not touching yet? If not, does right click work just on the desktop or in other programs?
> 
> I'm on a Surface Pro with Win 8.1, but still using Lr4.4, and right click in the main view (develop mode, single image) works for me. Rightclick on the filmstrip does nothing.



Murphies law (for an Aussie) alive and well today. I have spent days trying to get the stylus side button click to work so today I went into the shop where I bought the surface pro to try their pens and today it worked. Thank you for taking the time to look at this for me. I am thinking that I just was going too fast and that for LR I need to slow down a bit. Again - many thanks for your time 
Cheers,
Augustine


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm curious if there is more that comes out of this, as I have this problem intermittently.  I'll try all sorts of things to get a right click without success, then suddenly it works.

I do not have that problem anywhere but lightroom.

And I cant' find the pattern, though I will say it fails to right click more than it succeeds.    On 8.0 and on 8.1.  For example, I just tried to rename a folder with a right click, and no matter what I tried (push/hold, button-click, click-button, etc.) could not get it to come up.  And that one is really frustrating as I don't think there's an equivalent menu bar pick for it.


----------



## Augi (Nov 7, 2013)

Ferguson said:


> I'm curious if there is more that comes out of this, as I have this problem intermittently.  I'll try all sorts of things to get a right click without success, then suddenly it works.
> 
> I do not have that problem anywhere but lightroom.
> 
> And I cant' find the pattern, though I will say it fails to right click more than it succeeds.    On 8.0 and on 8.1.  For example, I just tried to rename a folder with a right click, and no matter what I tried (push/hold, button-click, click-button, etc.) could not get it to come up.  And that one is really frustrating as I don't think there's an equivalent menu bar pick for it.



I am so pleased it is not just me. I tried for quite a while before I could get it work and even then it would only work sometimes. I also tried with different stylus's while I was in the shop and it the result was the same. Wondering if this is an adobe thing or a Microsoft thing?


----------



## Augi (Nov 7, 2013)

I have just gotten off the phone with Microsoft (damn their customer service is good and fast) and they advised me to download a Wacom driver http://us.wacom.com/en/feeldriver  7.1.2 and while this has not completely fixed the problem I am getting more right clicks now than I was before. I have also posted the OP to the bug reporting section so maybe adobe will respond as well. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 7, 2013)

Augi said:


> I am so pleased it is not just me. I tried for quite a while before I could get it work and even then it would only work sometimes. I also tried with different stylus's while I was in the shop and it the result was the same. Wondering if this is an adobe thing or a Microsoft thing?



I don't have problems in other applications, do you?   I think it's an adobe thing.  But maybe I've just been unlucky, or it's something about how it interprets movement (I know the usual result when I try on a folder is for it to think I'm doing a drag and drop).


----------



## rtrski (Nov 8, 2013)

I have noticed that LR4.4's interface features (sliders and the like) are so dang TINY on the high-dot-count Surface screen that any tiny movement while clicking gets treated like a swipe.  For a left click you can see it start to 'rubberband box' or pan or whatever, but for a rightclick I don't think there's a valid swiping command.  I hover my stylus near the screen, click the side button and hold so I see the 'circle' around the pointer, then do a quick tap in-out and it usually works.

I hear LR5 has "retina display friendly" interface features now, just haven't installed my copy yet....


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 8, 2013)

rtrski said:


> I hear LR5 has "retina display friendly" interface features now, just haven't installed my copy yet....



I saw no difference in behavior on my Surface Pro for 5 or 5.2.

No better, no worse.  Maybe I missed with they fixed, but I'm starting to think "retina friendly" and similar claims means "someone in my family ran it on an ipad and said it was OK".


----------



## Augi (Nov 8, 2013)

I contacted the people at Microsoft today (so responsive and helpful) and the gent I spoke to suggested I download a Wacom driver (enhanced tablet driver 7.1.2) and that has helped a bit. I get a few more successful clicks now than I did before but still nowhere near 100%. I have also asked adobe troubleshooter/bug people via message about it but have heard nothing back as yet.


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 8, 2013)

rtrski said:


> I have noticed that LR4.4's interface features (sliders and the like) are so dang TINY on the high-dot-count Surface screen that any tiny movement while clicking gets treated like a swipe.
> 
> You said Tiny? Have you dragged the menus to the left to extend them by clicking on the border?


----------



## rtrski (Nov 9, 2013)

I have.  I was actually mostly talking about the scroll up/down bar to the right of the tool panel.  The Surface Pro screen is full HD rez (1920x1080) but just about 9" wide (11" diagonal display).  The scroll bars are so narrow that with the stylus its hard to hit them without hitting the little "autohide" triangle instead, thus making the whole panel dock, which is annoying.  Same thing to the left of the nav pane or below the filmstrip.  I thought that part of HiDef display support meant the'd thicken these all a bit.  But I finally updated today and see I was wrong.

The actual tool sliders are pretty small too, but at least those you can increase in active size by changing the font sizing.  (I just changed to large, screenshot is for medium.)  I think maybe that's been available since 4.2 or so but I didn't realize it.  I wish you could control font sizes independently...."medium" would be fine for the nav pane at the left, including the history listing etc.  I don't interact with that nearly so much that stylus precision would matter.  The tools to the right are better on 'large' fonts on tiny crisp displays.

Or, I use a BT mouse, in which case the stylus precision issue doesn't matter...


----------



## Augi (Nov 23, 2013)

I got a fix for this this morning thanks to Iain Wilkie in the photoshop family group. Tried this and it works perfectly every time 

"Fixed it !!! 
 Download the latest Wacon Driver thats the first step .... But still doesn't work as you then need to set this up now. 
 Go to Control Panel and look for Pen and Tablet Properties. You will see a pen with two buttons ... Set both to "Right Click" then go to Advanced and set the "Hover Click" and click OK. Then exit. 
 When you go to LR5 to right click simply hover over where you want and click the button. No need to touch the screen. Took me ages to figure this out, hope it helps everyone having a problem"

Thanks for all of the help and input above. Hopefully this might work for others as well


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2013)

Excellent, thanks for posting back with the solution!


----------



## matsmithphotog (Jan 12, 2014)

Augi

I installed the feeldriver but after a reboot, clicking on "Pen Tablet Properties" I'm getting a message saying "a supported tablet was not found on the system".

Strange, because I also downloaded the Wacom hardware detection prog which said a supported device *was* found...

Did you get that problem too?


----------



## bobrobert (Jan 13, 2014)

That is a recurring problem that is usually solved by unplugging and plugging in again or a reboot.


----------

